# 4mm Sac at 5-weeks, Normal?



## Newmumtobe

Have just returned from an emergency scan after *suddenly losing my pregnancy symptoms.* Am confussed! 
At first the scan showed an empty womb - My heart broke. But then as the lady was discussing my scan picture with me she found a 4mm sac. It is possible that I am only 5 weeks pregnant but is such a small size normal ? 
Have had bloods done for HCG levels and booked in again for Friday, Am tempted to do a home pregnancy test today to see if the line is strong?
The waiting is so hard!


----------



## No1 rainbow princess

Im afraid i have no advice to give you, im sure someone else will be able to help but i just wanted to give u a   .
I hope everything turns out well, i will keep my fingers crossed for you.
good luck.


----------



## AussieMeg

Newmumtobe

I am not a nurse but at 5 weeks pg you sound perfectly normal. You will not see much more untilyou are past 6 weeks and 5 days pg when a heartbeat should be evident. The sac size is generally between 5 and 8 mm. Note we are talking milimetres here and ultrasounds so they cannot be that accurate.

Seems you are right on track Newmumto be and I would like to say congratulations.

Love
Megan


----------



## alessandra

Congratulations, everything will be OK, you'll see! Aless


----------



## Kathryn

Hi,

I'd been thinking about you today & wondering how you got on.Again,I'm not medically qualified,but with this pregnancy,I had a scan at what I thought was 7wks,only to be told that the pregnancy was 'behind' & that they couldn't 'date' it as it was so tiny at that stage (the size of a grain of rice).I was puzzled as I was 100% certain of my dates.

However,at my next scan,4 wks later,there was a recognisable 'baby'.I just couldn't believe the difference a few weeks made.I still can't work out why I am not as pg as I thought though.

I am sure that your baby will be just fine-I'll be looking out for your news on Friday & will keep everything crossed for you.
Love
k
ps thanks for the lovely message.


----------



## Newmumtobe

Thanks for the mesage Kathryn and All - Sadly my HCG results showed a slow increase (Doubling every 4.7 days instead of every 2) which means my pregnancy is failing or ectopic. Am having an internal scan on sunday morning to confirm which one and I'm so desperately disappointed.
I'm terrified that it is ectopic not only because of the health implications to myself but what that means for my future chances of motherhood. Also if it is failing because then I'm going to have to make the choice of whether to let the pregnancy run it's course or opt for a DNC straight away, this just feels so wrong like I'd be aborting because it's still developing although I know it's to slow to survive. 
This is my 3rd miscarriage and right now I don't know if I'm strong enough to try anymore and risk going through this again. 
Thanks for thinking of me. Louise x



Kathryn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd been thinking about you today & wondering how you got on.Again,I'm not medically qualified,but with this pregnancy,I had a scan at what I thought was 7wks,only to be told that the pregnancy was 'behind' & that they couldn't 'date' it as it was so tiny at that stage (the size of a grain of rice).I was puzzled as I was 100% certain of my dates.
> 
> However,at my next scan,4 wks later,there was a recognisable 'baby'.I just couldn't believe the difference a few weeks made.I still can't work out why I am not as pg as I thought though.
> 
> I am sure that your baby will be just fine-I'll be looking out for your news on Friday & will keep everything crossed for you.
> Love
> k
> ps thanks for the lovely message.


----------

